# Free fast food!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Here ya go, just what ya need after the festivities! http://www.burgerking.co.uk/EVoucher/
http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/offers/
/links


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG Ceri, we are all meant ot be starting diets  

Shelley <busy filling in the forms>


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh nooooo get behind me Satan!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

